# Warnin? I havent been on in months.



## MCBarkingSpoon (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi I just came back for help on a topic with Wii and notice I have a warning of 10 percent as soon as I came back. Can't remember for the life of me what it's from but why would it be there after all that time, let me know if you folks can fix, thanks in advance.


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 10, 2011)

Ask the moderators about it. It's just a 'Temp problem.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Jul 10, 2011)

click on the 10% to find out what it's for.


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 10, 2011)

You haven't break some of the rules here, right? If yes, you do need to contact a moderator about your warning.

Click the links below to view the moderating team:

Administrators

Supervisors

Global Moderators

Moderators


----------



## Sop (Jul 10, 2011)

Click on the 10% near your avatar.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 10, 2011)

That was from 2008. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*removes*


----------



## MCBarkingSpoon (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you good sir.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 10, 2011)

It seems to me that a lot of people miss when new warns are added. Perhaps we should make warn increases or decreases more obvious to people. 
Perhaps we could make their warn bar flash red for ten minutes after their warn adjustment?


----------



## raulpica (Jul 10, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> It seems to me that a lot of people miss when new warns are added. Perhaps we should make warn increases or decreases more obvious to people.
> Perhaps we could make their warn bar flash red for ten minutes after their warn adjustment?


Most people would just not notice it. Me thinks we need an automatic PM that gets sent when we warn someone.

Something along the lines of:

"Dear ,
You've been warned for , for % amount.

Thanks.
-The GBAtemp Moderation Staff"


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 10, 2011)

How long does it have to be before a warn gets removed ?


----------



## machomuu (Jul 10, 2011)

What happened to the amnesty thread?


----------



## Dter ic (Jul 10, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> How long does it have to be before a warn gets removed ?
> 
> depends how severe the cause of the warn is, they usually get removed between 6 months since the date of the warn, if it isn't removed by 6 months  then you should contact the person who warned you.
> 
> ...



it got deleted


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 10, 2011)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> Holified 2x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 6 months wow


----------



## machomuu (Jul 10, 2011)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 10, 2011)

TrolleyDave! Ya Sod!


----------



## Lily (Jul 10, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you warn someone, the ability to send them a PM is included right in the warn box.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 10, 2011)

can i have my warning removed for bumping some thread in the eof over a year ago?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 10, 2011)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It did?


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 10, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I ALWAYS thought that is what happens. >_>

I never have been warned, so I didn't know. I think it's strange people are not notified.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 10, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Dter ic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MCBarkingSpoon (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi I just came back for help on a topic with Wii and notice I have a warning of 10 percent as soon as I came back. Can't remember for the life of me what it's from but why would it be there after all that time, let me know if you folks can fix, thanks in advance.


----------



## Ikki (Jul 10, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's kinda how it worked in another forum I was on.

The only warn I ever got...good times.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 10, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not sure why that thread was made invisible,
but it's fixed now.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 11, 2011)

It didn't look invisible when I looked for it, but I'd guessed it might have been again.


----------



## evandixon (Jul 11, 2011)

So apprently no PM is requred to warn a user.....
That needs to be fixed ASAP.  Otherwise, warnings are pointless if no one notices them.


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 11, 2011)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> Holified 2x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I don't think it got deleted, Dter. I just checked it a few minutes ago...


----------



## Narayan (Jul 11, 2011)

amnesty thread open. so is there any use for this thread anymore?


----------



## arogance1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Where is the Amnesty thread found?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 11, 2011)

Galactic Conquest is HERE!


----------

